# 
!

  .     
1. 
2.   
3.   ( )
4.  -
5.  
6.   
      .

       01.            01    .
    ,  ,  ,      .



   ,     ,    .     08   01

----------


## Svetishe

,      .  ,   08,    0108    ,    08. 08 02

----------

.
     .
      .
            01          ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,              .

----------

01,       .     .               .          08     .         .

----------


## Svetishe

30  1993 . N 160




 6/01




> .


       .

----------

01 ?

----------


## Svetishe

?    -   .

----------

?

  2007     . .    .     2,       .   22000..  2    .          . 

      08 .   01        . 
  2008.   .    01       , (         ..  )   .    08.,    9 . -      08 .
      .     8         .           .
 01  ,     . 
  08 ,  
  ,          01 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,    08,               .         ,      ,      . 
-8, -9    .

----------

. 
 01    .   08  .
         .         .
        .
             01
       01     08?
           01,     08.
            ?

----------


## Svetishe

.
  08 60,        01 08.    01,  ,  .   -  ,     .

----------

01,  ,  .   -  ,     .
   ...
        "  " .       .     . 
       .            .     , 1,5  .        .

----------


## Svetishe

,      .        .
   ,       .

----------


## SveKom

:
  ,    : , ,  .        08.         : 01  08.       ,   36 .,  .  ,     12 . , , ,    ( ).       : -2,    ,   .   ,           , ..     : 08  01
                                                         10  08.
   :         ,         /  .       ,     ,  .  ,    ?  :     ,  ,     - .   , ,          ? 
,       -   .  !

----------


## Svetishe

,    .      .  -,    .

----------

